# New Puppy to Home and Existing Puppy is Obsessed! HELP!



## Ashley513 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

I also posted this under puppy behavior (in case any one wonders why theres two similar posts).

Brief rundown: We have a beautiful, black male GSD that we purchased from a breeder at 8 weeks of age, he's now 4.5 months. Our breeder asked if we'd be willing to take a blue and tan male and enter into a breeding contract with him. We agreeed, thinking the two pups could grow up together. We picked the blue boy up 3 days ago. It's been **** everyday. 

Our black boy weighs 50 lbs already and he's big and clumsy. The blue boy is only 15 lbs. These two pups are definitely trying to establish dominance between themselves, which is natural. My black boy doesn't leave the little guy alone though. Constantly in his face, dangling toys, wanting to play but herding him at the same time. It's become an obsession. He no longer listens to his commands, his focus is on that puppy. 

He seems anxious and not like himself. The new puppy tries to get away but the black boy is right on top of him 24/7. The only break black boy will give him is when we pen them separately. And black boy isn't always gentle, he's very possessive. 

What we thought would be a great thing may be turning out to be a huge mistake. Our black boy even went as far as leaving his yard to try to go after the neighbors dog yesterday. He's never done that. 

Had anyone had similar experiences? I'm desperate for help. I don't want to fail them both. Please help, any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd return the new puppy to the breeder and explain that it isn't working out.

Honestly the breeder doesn't sound like the most reputable. To me what you've said comes across as a breeder looking to have someone else invest the time and money into raising and housing a puppy for then so they can get free breedings. Also since blue is considered a color fault the fact that your breeder wants to use him for breeding is a red flag to me. 


If you search the forum you'll find plenty about the difficulties of raising two young dogs are the same time, especially ones that are the same sex. Most are not going to recommend it since it is very difficult to give both the time and attention they need. Plus since your older male does not seem to get on with the younger it will likely get worse as the younger one comes into his own.


----------



## Ashley513 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bramble, thank you so much for your reply. I was probably incredibly naive to think that they would be "best buds". I just want to do right by my black boy. He's my top priority and his happiness and safety is my responsibility. 

Black boy has a GSD puppy for a best friend. She is a female and very submissive though.

Again, I thank you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know it might be very difficult to do, but returning the second pup and getting out of the breeding agreement with your breeder would be the best thing to do. 

The link lists several articles from a number of sources that explain why raising two pups together is a BAD idea. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> I know it might be very difficult to do, but returning the second pup and getting out of the breeding agreement with your breeder would be the best thing to do.
> 
> The link lists several articles from a number of sources that explain why raising two pups together is a *BAD idea*.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html


yes Yes & YES to this! ^^^^ 

Bramble: _"Also since blue is considered a color fault the fact that your breeder wants to use him for breeding is a *red flag* to me."_
YES to this! ^^^

Welcome Ashley! :greet:
I think you'll find this forum has fantastic information and is VERY wise when it comes to breeder's and their standards.

Take care of your "Black Boy"! He really needs you now!

Moms


----------



## Ashley513 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your input and advice. I'm glad I signed up to be part of this forum, so many helpful and knowledgeable people!

We have spoken to the breeder and brought our concerns to her attention. We offered to bring him back to her or to find him a loving home in our area. I don't know if we offended her, but we made it clear that it's for the best interest of both pups. 

Thank you all so much, deep down I knew what needed to happen and you all verified it.


----------

